# spawning attempt 2



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok. I waited about 3 days and released the female. And today they are spawning. This time I think the male is putting the eggs into the nest because after she drops them he grabs them, and then he goes to the back of the nest. It looks like he is putting the eggs into the nest. So hopefully things go better this time around.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

pix?


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

They're still embracing. I don't want to disturb them with flashing lights.

But i'll try


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah we need so pics!:BIGhappy:


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

ok the pair just finished. I'll start taking pics of the nest


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

>


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

goregeous whos the proud daddy?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In your first spawn, it seemed that you were too impatient. I hope in this spawn you have given them enough time.

Keep in mind that bettas, like other creatures, have different levels of aggressiveness. Some would attack the female if she is "late" returning to the nest. But this doesn't mean their done. So if the female still returns to the nest, that means she still carries eggs. Sometimes the spawning process can take a full day. It depends on how often they embrace perfectly.

I hope you didn't take out the female prematurely, because it may cause her problems.

I'm happy for your successful spawn. Good luck on raising the fry.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

indjo said:


> In your first spawn, it seemed that you were too impatient. I hope in this spawn you have given them enough time.
> 
> Keep in mind that bettas, like other creatures, have different levels of aggressiveness. Some would attack the female if she is "late" returning to the nest. But this doesn't mean their done. So if the female still returns to the nest, that means she still carries eggs. Sometimes the spawning process can take a full day. It depends on how often they embrace perfectly.
> 
> ...


The male started chasing the female away from the nest after they embraced and the female swam away to the back of the tank. So I think they were done.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

they were and hopefully the fry look good


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks. It takes about 36 hrs for them to hatch right? I have my tank temp set at 86 degrees.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yw i think


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I found that keeping the water temp at 80F will get the hatch within 24-26 hours and at higher temp I would get faster hatch but weaker fry, water hardness is also a factor in hatch time and health IME.

Congrats by the way...looking forward to hearing more about your spawn and pics....what are your plans for feeding the fry? I have fun and enjoy watching the fry eat, even as tiny as they are they are still little mini fighters with lots of personality...cute little buggers too.....


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah sooo many questions


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Iv'e got vinegar eels, microworms, banana worms, walter worms and baby brine shrimp - the frozen kind and eggs as a backup.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

cool beens


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good plan...loaded and ready...awesome.....


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

update- 
was checking on the dad and found a bunch of eggs on the bottom of the tank. He's trying to put them back into the nest but they keep falling.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

I see two tails hanging from the nest!


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Now I see more swimming to the top!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yaaaay!!!!!!

PS. I love that your prepared and have food already for the fry. Thank you. LOL


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow... gotta get some pics. so we can all see the beauty


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll get pics soon.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome, sounds like we have a spawn going at the same time, mine hatch 6-10 at 5pm, lots of wigglers but I think they should be called bouncers because of the way they bounce around and skim across the top of the tank and lots of mine also hang on the tank walls all over.
The eggs don't all hatch at the same time, some can be several hours apart, and even if the fry are laying on the bottom they should be fine if it is clean, I don't get very many fallers, mine usually stay at the top or on the sides of the tank. I also leave one of the two tank lights on 24 hours a day until the male is removed and once removed I cover the top with a plastic veggie wrap to keep the air above the water warm and humid and turn the lights off at night.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay congratulations on the wigglers and good luck with the spawn!! Is there any way you can please make the pictures smaller though??


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh My! Look at them! 
So exciting!
Good luck with your fry!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sooooooooo adorable!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Removed the dad this morning. All the fry now are free swimming and looking for food.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww how cute ^.^ your pics are amazing. I hope to have babies in a couple of days too.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome fry! Can't wait 'til they grow older and gain color!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AMAZING pics. They are gorgeous...


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. Best of luck!


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

any update? how many of them right now?


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

They died.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats too bad...what happened?


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

They were eaten. It was my fault. I'm going to try to start over.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

By who? the male?


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

angelus2402004 said:


> They were eaten. It was my fault. I'm going to try to start over.


I'm Sorry. 

What do you mean "it's your fault". I have never experienced males eating his own fry, unless I disturb them too much like moving them to a new tank.


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

oh i'm sorry.. did you remove your male after they are free-swimming?


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok after some time I've been reconditioning the couple and right now they are spawning again.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

The father now is guarding the nest


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

The babies have hatched!


----------

